# How much to ask for when selling Bearded Dragon babies to a pet shop?



## PixieMeow (Oct 27, 2011)

I decided to sell the baby bearded dragons (not yet hatched but doing well in their eggs), to a pet shop. This is because I would be to picky with who they went home with and would probably find it hard to seperate :blush:

I've asked a pet shop near me that appear to really look after their reptiles if they would buy them off me when they are ready. They asked me how much I would want for them... thing is I have no idea! There are about 18-19 that will probably hatch.

How much would you say to sell them to the pet shop for?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

depending on the morph i think you be lucky to get more than a tenner each as the markets a bit flooded with them as most normals go for 20-30 i would have a look around your local shops see what there going for and base your price on that 

Paul


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

I dunno if this is a good price or not but my mate had some baby Bearded Dragons a couple of years back and he sold them to a reptile shop not far from us and he got 10 pound per baby, I know this is nothing like selling them privately, but I think that is about the prices pets shops wanna pay for there babys! Hope this helps im sure if im wrong somebody will correct me. Good luck with the eggs though :2thumb:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

PixieMeow said:


> I decided to sell the baby bearded dragons (not yet hatched but doing well in their eggs), to a pet shop. This is because I would be to picky with who they went home with and would probably find it hard to seperate :blush:
> 
> I've asked a pet shop near me that appear to really look after their reptiles if they would buy them off me when they are ready. They asked me how much I would want for them... thing is I have no idea! There are about 18-19 that will probably hatch.
> 
> How much would you say to sell them to the pet shop for?


Being honest with you, If you were to ask for £10 each that might be seen as a bit expensive. You'll be lucky to get half of that. Some pet shops wont even buy them from you these days due to how many people breed them and struggle to sell them.

It would be best for you to try sell them yourself and try not to be too picky about who buys them, after all, the pet shop isnt going to be, regardless of how well they look after them themselves. They are going to sell them to anyone that wants them as the longer they hold onto them the more profit they are losing.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

When it comes to beardies, I find pet shops will offer you £5 each. As far as I can tell, they do this knowing you will turn them down. They then expect you to come crawling back to them when you realise just how much food a clutch of dragons go through!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

A lot will depend on where you live.

Most places where I live will pay £12 each for a good size decent colour hypo. 

But I have phoned up shops in the city and they are wanting them for free :lol2:

I have given up selling to shops because the money you get barely pays for feeding them and now instead I just hatch out 10 at a time and sell them my self.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

we got £5 each for ours and never bred them again, we only incubated in the first place for experience and only incubated 9 eggs, 5 of which hatched. The female was gravid when we got her, we just have 3 males now  x


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Most shops give you £5-£10 for baby beardies, they dont usually care if they are morph or normals the price is the same, although if they are high end stuff some shops will pay you a bit more.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

imginy said:


> A lot will depend on where you live.
> 
> Most places where I live will pay £12 each for a good size decent colour hypo.
> 
> ...


I genuinely think this is a very responsible attitude. 

Anyone considering breeding should think about their available resources and only plan to hatch what they can house and feed for the duration of the time they will have them.

Good on you!

Andy


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I genuinely think this is a very responsible attitude.
> 
> Anyone considering breeding should think about their available resources and only plan to hatch what they can house and feed for the duration of the time they will have them.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this.
It's not murder to freeze some of the very early developing eggs to incubate handable sized clutches instead of incubating them all because that's how many she popped out and hoping for the best when it comes to selling them.
Ofcourse if you have the space to house and keep them for as long as needs be I have no problem with that either (not sure many people do though).


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

We have the same problem with hatching corns,it really concerns me that l,being a serious corn breeder can produce of 500 a year and mostly sell to the pet trade,l have to plan and buy in bulk to keep them for as long as possible because as night follows day every year we get people who irresponsibly bred corns that have no intention of keeping and feeding and panic sell for the lowest prices either at shows or to the pet trade they are just interested in (disposing they unwanted animals)So this means that people like me who have planed and bred carefully have to wait each year till the (glut)of cheap untraceable corns have sold out, then the traders come to us,its a real pain in the arse to use over 500-600 pinks a week plus all the work involved just because a few jerks get rid of they unwanted animals,you cannot blame the traders because their there to make money but its still a real pain,but l still sell out every year


----------

